# Salmon on Cedar Plank



## zippy12 (Jul 16, 2018)

Taters and onion wrapped in foil







cedar plans 3 min at 400F






20 min to flake






yum


----------



## zippy12 (Jul 16, 2018)

Forgot a pic


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 16, 2018)

Looks great. I never tried the planks , afraid they will catch fire.


----------



## zippy12 (Jul 16, 2018)

No more than 400F --- coals in middles --- soak planks for 1 hr

golden and smoke flavor killer


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh boy!
That salmon looks perfectly done & delicious!
Great job Zippy!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 17, 2018)

Nice smoke on that salmon Zippy. I've never tried the cedar planks before may have to give it a go.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## zippy12 (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks Al Chris and Mr Farmer - Father inlaw is staying with us and purchased everything but would not tell me what he got for me to cook until I got home....  I pulled it off Whew!


----------



## Braz (Jul 17, 2018)

That looks sooo good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2018)

Just found this & it looks Mighty Tasty!!:)
Nice Job, Zippy!
Like.

Bear


----------

